# Popperfischen Ziele



## dxxxngxln (8. Januar 2012)

Hallo Boardler,

welche Länder kommen für das Popperfischen in frage
muß nicht unbedingt nur GT`s sein als Zielfisch, gibt es
auch in Africa gute Gebiete?

Dietmar |wavey:


----------



## BIG WHITE (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Popperfischen Ziele*

Hallo Dietmar,

Poppern in Africa geht an vielen Stellen, was fehlt sind
entsprechende Boote und die sonstige Infrastruktur die
für einen erfolgreichen Trip notwendig ist.

Du kannst in Guinea Bissau (Bijagos) wunderbar Poppern
hab da viele Barrakudas, Crevally Jacks, African Snapper,
Pampanos, Palometas mit einem Popper gefangen.

Desweiteren in Tansania um Mafia herum, allerdings ist
hier der GT der Zielfisch und dann Madagascar Mitsio
und Randam Archipel.

Auch in Mozambique Barruto Archipel kann man gut
Poppern, aber die Charter Preise sind schon heftig.


Gruß

Andreas


----------



## dxxxngxln (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Popperfischen Ziele*

Hallo Andreas,

danke für die tips,was hast du für Ruten und Rollen benutzt?


Gruß

Dietmar


----------



## MrFloppy (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Popperfischen Ziele*

rollen: hier bloß nicht sparen. in der regel werden hier stellas, saltigas oder was anderes stabiles verwendet. würde mal sagen, dass du - je nach zu erwartender fischgröße - ab größe 8/10000 gut bedient bist. mancherorts wirst evtl. aber ne 18/20k brauchen...
ne günstige alternative wäre ne saragosa.

ruten: ich hab gute erfahrungen mit xzoga gemacht. aber auch oti hat gute ruten im angebot - oder wenns das budget zulässt: tenryu


----------



## BIG WHITE (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Popperfischen Ziele*

Hi Dietmar,

für´s Poppern nehme ich hochübersetze Saltigas oder 
Stellas und zwar für GT oder Tuna die Saltiga Dogfight
bzw. die alte 6000GT, es gibt auch die neue Saltiga 6500H
oder die Stella 18000SW, früher die Stella 10000FA.

Für die Caranx Hippos oder Barrakudas und Snapper usw.
auf der Atlantik Seite von Afrika reicht normalerweise
die Saltiga 4500H oder die neue Stella 10000XG.

Bei Ruten fische ich halt nur Exoten die man in "D" kaum 
kennt wie Fisherman oder Carpenter, habe zwar auch mal
eine Xzoga Popperrute bessesen Taka Pi 7253 war mir
aber zu kopflastig und zu schwabbelig, Oti kenne ich
nicht. Gute Popperruten sind halt "made in Japan" alles
andere sind möchtegern Nachbauten die nie an die
Qualität der Blanks und die Verarbeitung der japanischen 
herankommen.


Gruß

Andreas


----------



## jvonzun (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Popperfischen Ziele*

gibt es auch eine gute Popperrute (für GT's usw.) in einer Reiseversion, spricht mit einer Transportlänge von max. 75 cm?

Danke!
Gruss Jon


----------



## BIG WHITE (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Popperfischen Ziele*

Fisherman hat eine 4 teilige rausgebracht, aber ob die
was taugt? bei dem Preis muß sie ja, ansich ist durch
die mehrfach Teilung jede Traveller Rute nur ein fauler
Kompromis, ich hatte mir vor Jahren die damals neu
auf dem Markt gekommene Shimano Serie zugelegt und
nach nur einer Tour wieder alle verkauft.
Traveller machen nur Sinn wenn man irgendwo mit der
Familie Urlaub macht und nur wenn sich eine Gelegenheit
bietet auch mal angelt, bei reinen Fishingtrips schleppe
ich halt immer mein Rutenrohr mit.

TL

Andreas


----------



## PsychoBo (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Popperfischen Ziele*



jvonzun schrieb:


> gibt es auch eine gute Popperrute (für GT's usw.) in einer Reiseversion, spricht mit einer Transportlänge von max. 75 cm?



Fox hat ein paar sehr interessante Reiseruten raus gebracht. 
Im WSF Forum findet man in der Caribic Section einen Thread, wo es um die Fox Ruten geht. Da sind ein paar Meldungen von Leuten, die die Rutenreihe auf Tarpon gefischt haben.  

http://www.foxsportfishing.com/catalogues-sections-products.php?catalogue=6&section=1


----------



## jvonzun (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Popperfischen Ziele*

besten Dank für eure Antworten#6!


----------



## dorado68 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Popperfischen Ziele*

Bin auch am Suchen nach einer Reiserute fürs Popperfischen in Kuba. Will mal eine Traveller-Rute ausprobieren,hatte bisher nur zweiteilige dabei mit dem Transportrohr(Flughafengebühr bezahlt). Hat jemand einen Link für evtl. Kauf Fox Rute? Im Übrigen hatte ich bei den zuletzt beim Popperfischen in Kuba benutzten hochgelobten Ruten WFT Penn International Ocean Fighter stets Probleme mit zerbrechenden Ringen nach wenigen Tagen!


----------



## MrFloppy (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Popperfischen Ziele*

Zur OTI:
http://oceantackle.net/Popping_Rods.html

Ansonsten einfach mal bei 360tuna oder stripersonline danach suchen ;-)


----------

